

How to Reset Your Windows Password  - ashleytips
http://www.newsflap.com/2012/02/13/reset-windows-password/

======
jcitme
I'm pretty sure the people on HN know how to reset a password, or at least
google how to do so without this blogspam. Keep this stuff somewhere else.

~~~
ashleytips
ok, will do care about this..

------
reebacook
thank you ,,,

this is smart, really smart :D

